# Manitou and Pikes Peak Cog Railroad



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Quite interesting take on this cog railroad. I enjoy watching his videos as they are always informative and well done. Also, he is from Utah!:laugh:


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

been over 40 years since I've been on the cog but did find a interesting photo of the top station , the only thing I can tell as far as time frame its pre WW1.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

We rode on this some years ago. What I remember most is at one point of the steepest climb, the conductor asked the people in the front of the car if they could see the folks in back. Of course they could. He then said that those folks in back were presently three stories lower in altitude than the people in front! Purely amazing the grades those cogs can conquer!

UPDATE: I got to thinking about what I said and need to correct it. We were in a two-car train, and the conductor asked if the people in back of car two could see the folks in the front of car one. With big windows made for viewing, of course they could see the people in car one. But still, the incline was VERY steep, and the level difference was remarkable.


----------

